# Windows 8 Loses Wifi internet connectivity after 'awakening' from sleep mode



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all,

I have a new Acer Aspire V3-571G laptop running Windows 8. Lately, I cannot access the internet after my computer goes into sleep mode (i.e. folding the laptop). 

Other strange stuff happens to, such as not being able to access the control panel (a window appears with just white space) and the task manager doesn't update details. Oddly, most other programs run correctly, provided of course that they are offline. The standard network diagnostic utility says it cannot find any problems

Restarting the computer resolves the issue with no problems, but this is obviously inconvenient.

It may be worth noting I had issues with a BSOD with a laptop of the same model that I posted about here. The cause seemed to be hardware related, and this is a replacement.

See here for the full thread regarding that.

McAfee Internet Security has blocked 5 trojans in the past (from dodgy freeware programs) and a malwarebytes scan I just performed removed some offerware, so viruses and the like might be an issue here.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Here is a log of events occurring after a particular 'awakening' so to speak (until a restart, the top being the latest). Not sure how useful it is, but it may give a few hints.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

*Bump* Clearly my event log has had 11 views, so some people have looked at it. Anything I can do. I've made a quick fix to the power setting and making my computer perform a full shut down every time a close the lid, but this is still annoying. If you're clueless, suggest some place where I might get help. I just want something


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

I see alot of issues with DHCP and the Network card loosing connection to the Router / Switch.

What kind of equipment do you have? Make / Model of Router.

When was the last time you rebooted the Router?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> McAfee Internet Security has blocked 5 trojans in the past (from dodgy freeware programs) and a malwarebytes scan I just performed removed some offerware, so viruses and the like might be an issue here.


You may very likely still infected. Due to Forum Rules we cannot comment or assist in Virus removal. Please click on the link in my signature for* Virus/Malware Help* do those things and post in that section of the forum. 
While waiting download and run WiFi inspector and post a screen shot. Also include an IP config log http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Tomshawk said:


> I see alot of issues with DHCP and the Network card loosing connection to the Router / Switch.
> 
> What kind of equipment do you have? Make / Model of Router.
> 
> When was the last time you rebooted the Router?


Other network devices using the router have not suffered this issue, so it would appear to be an issue with my laptop.

Anyway, my router's model is a Technicolor TG582n. It came free with my broadband deal. I've had no issues except when the computer has come out of sleep mode.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> You may very likely still infected. Due to Forum Rules we cannot comment or assist in Virus removal. Please click on the link in my signature for* Virus/Malware Help* do those things and post in that section of the forum.
> While waiting download and run WiFi inspector and post a screen shot. Also include an IP config log http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


Running a Malwarebytes scan now. McAfee last scanned two days ago and did not notify me of any problems (as least, to my knowledge). I'll read up and post in the Virus/Malware removal for advice.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

BinaryPill said:


> Running a Malwarebytes scan now. McAfee last scanned two days ago and did not notify me of any problems (as least, to my knowledge). I'll read up and post in the Virus/Malware removal for advice.


Edit: McAfee picked up (and successfully rmoved) another trojan, and I wasn't even doing anything online. Though I didn't get the enitire file name, but I know it ended with something like 'windowsupdate.exe,' or at least something that looked like a windows update, and it was in temporary internet files.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

BinaryPill said:


> Running a Malwarebytes scan now. McAfee last scanned two days ago and did not notify me of any problems (as least, to my knowledge). I'll read up and post in the Virus/Malware removal for advice.


Malwarebytes has picked up something. I'll let you know more after it's done, then move to the virus/malware removal thread if appropriate.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

BinaryPill said:


> Edit: McAfee picked up (and successfully rmoved) another trojan, and I wasn't even doing anything online. Though I didn't get the enitire file name, but I know it ended with something like 'windowsupdate.exe,' or at least something that looked like a windows update, and it was in temporary internet files.


The trojan was detected within the Malwarebytes process. False positive?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> You may very likely still infected. Due to Forum Rules we cannot comment or assist in Virus removal. Please click on the link in my signature for* Virus/Malware Help* do those things and post in that section of the forum.


Please start a thread in the Security forum. We can no longer help you here till they give you a clean bill of health.


----------



## BinaryPill (Jan 20, 2013)

Moved the thread to here for discussions related to malicious programs.


----------

